# Pre-stretching 2040



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I just received some 2040 in bulk, and going to make my first set of looped tubes. I read where somebody warned of pre stretching before making them. So, what's the standard, recommended procedure?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi I measure my desired length of tubes,attach the pouch,make shure the knot is not to tuff and do send cut in the rubber tubes/flats and then Ty them with the same length on the fork with the loop or strait on when it's all on I stretch to check if it's all good and nothing comes loos,since now works fine for me. Cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never pre-stretched any of the looped small tubes. (2040, 1842, 1745) The only stretching needed is when tying at the pouch.


----------

